# Germany season 08/09



## Fellow (Jul 19, 2008)

Bayern Munich 1.45 
Werder Bremen 7.00 
Schalke 04 9.00 
Hamburger SV 17.00 
Stuttgart 29.00 
Wolfsburg 29.00 
Bayer Leverkusen 51.00 
Borussia Dortmund 67.00 
Borussia Monchengladbach 101.00 
Hannover 101.00 
TSG Hoffenheim 101.00 
Hertha Berlin 151.00 
Eintracht Frankfurt 251.00 
FC Koln 251.00 
Bochum 501.00 
Karlsruher SC 501.00 
Arminia Bielefeld 1001.00 
Energie Cottbus 1001.00 

Bayern at 1.45 looks funny, I cant believe such shitty odds they give.


----------



## Vlad20 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, low odds but anyway they will win it. Im sure


----------



## BettingMaster (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure, I would lay them at that price for sure.


----------



## TennisIsDead (Jul 21, 2008)

I will take Werder with intentions to layl later in the season if they are on top


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 24, 2008)

Bayern are pretty much the overwhelming favorite. A miracle has to happen if you want them to lose the title.


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

Leverkusen isn´t the same team just like good old times, but I hink this year it will stay at the 3 first places of the league  :mrgreen:


----------



## Fever (Jul 30, 2008)

Bayern pretty much will have almost no competition. 
I dont see who can trouble them.

Btw does anyone know if the sites here USA_Welcome_Gambling_Sites.html
are really USA welcome


----------

